# Got my 1DX Mark II



## J.R. (Apr 23, 2016)

Got a call from the dealer that I should have my 1DX Mark II in hand on Wednesday / Thursday next week. Fingers crossed


----------



## karmal67 (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

I too was confirmed by the first week of May so it may be Friday ... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

AH - Early Adopters put their camera right to work finding bugs to pave the way for those afraid to take chances. ;D

I think you will really like it, and am looking forward to hearing your reviews


----------



## vkiran (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

Got mine today....now for some shooting..


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



vkiran said:


> Got mine today....now for some shooting..



Congrats, man. Seems like you are the first on CR to get it!

What lenses are you going to be shooting with it?


----------



## Click (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



vkiran said:


> Got mine today....now for some shooting..



Congrats on your new acquisition.

Happy Shooting


----------



## nvsravank (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

BH photo video is closed for Passover. So I don't think am getting this week only after next Monday I assume. 

Good luck to all those who will get it this week. So some great photos back here please.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



vkiran said:


> Got mine today....now for some shooting..


You should've taken a shot in a mirror of you holding your new toy.  (Guess that battery was still charging when you posted that pic.)


----------



## ethanz (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

CAN HARDLY WAIT. Maybe I'll have to call my retailer and see if they know when they are getting them.


----------



## SangRaal (Apr 24, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

If you owned one of the older 1D(especially the 1Dx) series the old batteries work just fine, so you don't have to wait to charge your new batteries. If you are wildlife Photogs in the mid atlantic States Fawns are being birthed right now, first sightings in about 2 weeks; and both Mallard and Wood ducks are mating right now on small ponds.


----------



## SalAlexander (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



vkiran said:


> Got mine today....now for some shooting..


Looks great! Congrats.
Always nice to see these pro bodies when they're brand new, before they get abuse out in the field


----------



## jimmy kamballur (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

I am from India. and I got my Body.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

Got another call from the dealer this evening. The 1Dx II is arriving tomorrow


----------



## vkiran (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



expatinasia said:


> Congrats, man. Seems like you are the first on CR to get it!
> 
> What lenses are you going to be shooting with it?



I shoot wildlife so, its a 600 F4 on this body , and a 100-400 II on the second mark 1 body

regards


----------



## applecider (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

How about posting some raw files like iso 100 400 800 1600 3200 6400 12800 25600 and 52000 Someplace where we can download them.


----------



## Dekaner (Apr 26, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



SangRaal said:


> If you owned one of the older 1D(especially the 1Dx) series the old batteries work just fine, so you don't have to wait to charge your new batteries.



FWIW - I recall reading somewhere that while the old batteries worked, you would only be able to achieve 12fps instead of 14fps.


----------



## SalAlexander (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

Does lightroom already support 1DX mk2 raw files?


----------



## J.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



SalAlexander said:


> Does lightroom already support 1DX mk2 raw files?



Lightroom CC was updated recently to include the 1DX Mark II RAW files.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*

I got a call yesterday, saying mine is ready for pick up on Friday


----------



## J.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



Eldar said:


> I got a call yesterday, saying mine is ready for pick up on Friday



Good ... I'm going to pick up mine from the dealer in about an hour. 

Happy Shooting!


----------



## J.R. (Apr 27, 2016)

It's here ... Hooray! 

Image taken with the 7D2 - fitting that this will be it's last act (for me). It will find a new home tomorrow.


----------



## SalAlexander (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



J.R. said:


> It's here ... Hooray!
> 
> Image taken with the 7D2 - fitting that this will be it's last act (for me). It will find a new home tomorrow.


Very nice


----------



## Click (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



J.R. said:


> It's here ... Hooray!



Congrats!

Happy shooting.


----------



## Besisika (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



Click said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > It's here ... Hooray!
> ...


Looks like the older brother, just more proud of himself.
Still waiting over here, no info from dealer at all ....


----------



## ethanz (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



Besisika said:


> Still waiting over here, no info from dealer at all ....



Same here


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 27, 2016)

Congrats to all who receive early 1DXII's! Please keep us all posted on your opinions, and post pics.

Sek


----------



## Ryanide16 (Apr 27, 2016)

Oh it is a beauty!!! I like the new design on top. It looks like it has good posture now.. know what I mean? LOL


----------



## kaihp (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



Eldar said:


> I got a call yesterday, saying mine is ready for pick up on Friday


Congrats. I'm sure that you'll put it to good use on The Local LionTM


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



Dekaner said:
 

> SangRaal said:
> 
> 
> > If you owned one of the older 1D(especially the 1Dx) series the old batteries work just fine, so you don't have to wait to charge your new batteries.
> ...



I read that too. There is no electronic reason for this it is just Canon trying to get you to spend £150 on £15 worth of batteries! The new cells are exactly the same chemistry/voltage, they just have a marginal increase in capacity and a new chip to stop you having so much fun. Don't worry the third party batteries will be out soon and may well be better as well as MUCH cheaper. It would be interesting if someone with a 1DX2 were to test this.
Back when the 1DX came out Canon claimed that the new LP-E4N batteries wouldn't fully charge on the older LC-E4 charger. Utter B&**0$ks - they charge perfectly. Just more BS to get you to spend money on grossly overpriced accessories.


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 27, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



johnf3f said:


> Dekaner said:
> 
> 
> > SangRaal said:
> ...



Well, no not quite- there's a heat sink in the new battery, so the setup doesn't overheat at maximum capacity. The maximum capacity is reduced when the battery doesn't have the heat sink. For this reason I'd want to be good and sure the third part battery had a good heat sink before using it.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 28, 2016)

For those patiently awaiting the arrival of our new cameras, here's another review I found that was quite good: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKNxzaPRrmA


----------



## pwp (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: Getting the 1Dx mark II next week*



SalAlexander said:


> vkiran said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today....now for some shooting..
> ...


That's the nice thing about 1-Series bodies. If I wipe off the sweat stains and salt off my very high mileage 1D MkIV with a damp microfiber cloth, it still looks pretty smart. 

When someone said that Canon 1-Series bodies look and feel like they were carved from a solid lump of Unobtanium, they weren't wrong. 

Yes, congrats on your 1DXII. Now get to work!

-pw


----------



## Ryanide16 (Apr 28, 2016)

Here's another video:
Video Creative Capabilities Review by Hauke
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMGdG3cFsec


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 28, 2016)

J.R. said:


> It's here ... Hooray!
> 
> Image taken with the 7D2 - fitting that this will be it's last act (for me). It will find a new home tomorrow.


Congrats!! Enjoy it.
How much are you asking for the 7D2?


----------



## arthurbikemad (Apr 28, 2016)

OMG!!! It's not just a myth, they really did do it! :-*

8)


----------



## dpinparis (Apr 28, 2016)

Picked mine up in Paris yesterday. Some raw files here if you want to play. http://www.dpinparis.com/1DX2samplefiles/raw/ Quick edits on a few shots from yesterday, nice camera, plenty of play in the files. 

Super quick edits below. please check exif if you want camera settings.


----------



## R1-7D (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for posting some RAW files. It appears from your files that the low ISO dynamic range has indeed been improved. Pushing shadows a ridiculous amount doesn't give the same banding as on the 1DX Mark I. 

I would say that 25, 600 ISO also looks a bit better than the old 1DX, but it's not miles better. 

Enjoy the new camera! 



dpinparis said:


> Picked mine up in Paris yesterday. Some raw files here if you want to play. http://www.dpinparis.com/1DX2samplefiles/raw/ Quick edits on a few shots from yesterday, nice camera, plenty of play in the files.
> 
> Super quick edits below. please check exif if you want camera settings.


----------



## niels123 (Apr 28, 2016)

dpinparis said:


> Picked mine up in Paris yesterday. Some raw files here if you want to play. http://www.dpinparis.com/1DX2samplefiles/raw/ Quick edits on a few shots from yesterday, nice camera, plenty of play in the files.
> 
> Super quick edits below. please check exif if you want camera settings.



Thanx ;D

I'd love to see some sample CR2's at iso 400, 800, 1600 & 3200 if it's possible.


----------



## Ryanide16 (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for the samples. I was wondering if the 20mp (slight reduction from 5DIII) was going to be an issue with loss of detail, but from your samples it is obvious that the new sensor is much improved and has plenty of detail. Images look quite sharp and you're right there is a lot of play in the RAW files. Looks like Canon has really delivered on their promise. Even the ISO 25600 has plenty of detail, although I don't know that I would necessarily go that high unless I had to. 

Enjoy!!


----------



## GuyF (Apr 28, 2016)

R1-7D said:


> ...the low ISO dynamic range has indeed been improved. Pushing shadows a ridiculous amount doesn't give the same banding as on the 1DX Mark I



The latest issue of Amateur Photographer here in the UK has an article on why the 1DX2 has better low ISO performance compared to the Nikon D5 whereas their DR abilities are reversed at high ISO. (This is a reversal of the 1DX / D4 performance).

Whilst they don't give any measurements, from memory (I read the article 5 days ago), it's boils down to the method the cameras use to read the signal off the sensor. The method used by the D4 and 1DX2 gives low read noise at low ISO whereas at higher ISOs the read noise increases. This is a reversal of the methods both companies used on the previous cameras.

Therefore the 1DX2 has higher dynamic range at low ISO compared to D5 but the lead changes at high ISO.

Sorry for being a bit vague, I'll try to post a clearer explanation as soon as I can.


----------



## edoorn (Apr 28, 2016)

GuyF, I think they could be right. From that French review I've downloaded some raw files of test charts which they also shot with the D5. 

At 3200 and 6400 they seem (to my eyes) about equal in noise performance. At 12.800 and 25.600 the D5 seems to have an advantage of about 1/2 a stop. 

Now, the D5 does have a better dynamic range at 6400 and above. At 3200 the files can be pushed equally as well; but below that, the 1DX II did better (much better in fact; at iso 100 you can throw shadows around as you wish without much punishment). 

So, it seems Nikon made a high iso monster, whereas Canon has made a more all-round camera.


----------



## AdamBotond (Apr 29, 2016)

Any chance to open those Raws by ACR in CS6? The latest ACR version which supports 1DX II is available only for CC, if I'm not mistaken... Any help would be appreaciated!


----------



## timlo (Apr 29, 2016)

just got mine in Hong Kong too!!!!!


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 29, 2016)

Expecting Aust to be last as usual.


----------



## dpinparis (Apr 29, 2016)

niels123 said:


> I'd love to see some sample CR2's at iso 400, 800, 1600 & 3200 if it's possible.



I added them for you - you can find them under iso increments - http://www.dpinparis.com/1DX2samplefiles/raw/iso%20increments/

I also added a few more photos if anyone is interested.



























The focus was fine most of the time, but it did have a few issues obtaining focus. It had a real problem trying to focus against the super-bright light used by the police to block photographers taking photos it seems, a bit of lightroom dehire helps a bit with one of only 3 photos that found focus out of 27 shots taken, though I am sure I could have done a bit better if I had though about where else I could have focused.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 29, 2016)

WOW, now that's a situation where a 1DX II is clearly helpful. Don't you fear for your safety?

Jack


----------



## unfocused (Apr 29, 2016)

Somewhat off topic, but hoping for a quick answer as I'm seriously considering the 1DX II (A few years ago, I would have thought that would never be the case, but things change).

Anyway, I am one of those people who really uses the "rate" button on the 5D and 7D. When I'm at an event, using a college sport, but other events as well, I'll often chimp through my shots during a down time or after the event and mark the ones that look the best. Saves me a lot of time when processing if I need to get a few quick shots immediately to the client.

I gather that the 1D models don't have a rating button. Is there another way to mark your files in-camera? Just checking.


----------



## dpinparis (Apr 29, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> WOW, now that's a situation where a 1DX II is clearly helpful. Don't you fear for your safety?
> 
> Jack



It was scary, but honestly more exhilarating, with the noise, the motion, the smoke etc. And even with all the noise, there was no extreme violence or direct clashes between the protestors and the police - they wanted to break up the crowds, which to me looked like it was working. Maybe something else transpired a little later, but they were running and the police overtook me easily. I following the protestors initially but soon I found myself between the two groups, the only time it was really a little scary as there were things being thrown by both sides. Currently this happens often as these protests, nuit debouts (up all night), are literally every day at the moment.


----------



## tpatana (Apr 29, 2016)

Awesome, congrats to all new who brought new baby to home. I'm here just to rub some of the happiness to me too 

Btw., can one of you confirm the video modes. Everything say it supports 4k/60 and 1080p120, but does it have 720p at all at any frame rate?


----------



## avbmenon (Apr 29, 2016)

Interestingly, India saw a 24th April release for the body. Most of my friends in India who have been waiting for one has received it. As for me, the wait continues. Hope to get it soon.

Heres wishing everyone already holding it, the best of clicks!


----------



## Ryanide16 (Apr 29, 2016)

unfocused said:


> Somewhat off topic, but hoping for a quick answer as I'm seriously considering the 1DX II (A few years ago, I would have thought that would never be the case, but things change).
> 
> Anyway, I am one of those people who really uses the "rate" button on the 5D and 7D. When I'm at an event, using a college sport, but other events as well, I'll often chimp through my shots during a down time or after the event and mark the ones that look the best. Saves me a lot of time when processing if I need to get a few quick shots immediately to the client.
> 
> I gather that the 1D models don't have a rating button. Is there another way to mark your files in-camera? Just checking.



Yes you can customize the Image size/voice memo button to do Ratings instead, just like on the 5D! The customization options on this camera are quite extensive, much more the a 5D3.


----------



## Perio (Apr 30, 2016)

Honestly, not very impressed with these early photographs ??? Hopefully, others will be much better and I can finally place an order..


----------



## Eldar (Apr 30, 2016)

Picked it up this morning ;D

Apparently the supply is limited. My dealer, who is the biggest in Scandinavia, only received 4 units. The biggest newspaper in Norway got 3 and I got the last 

Had big plans for a lot of shooting today, but woke up to snow(!!!) and later heavy rain, so that will have to wait. I am looking forward to compare it head to head with the 1DX.

A bit disappointed when I learned that the CFast card and reader was not included in the package. Canon will ship that to me after I register ...


----------



## J.R. (Apr 30, 2016)

Eldar said:


> A bit disappointed when I learned that the CFast card and reader was not included in the package. Canon will ship that to me after I register ...



Whoa! The CFast card and the reader were _inside _the Canon sealed 1DX Mark II packaging for me. 

After having imported photos using the CFast card, I can say that I'm very pleased with the speed of import - it is substantially faster than the normal CF cards.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 30, 2016)

J.R. said:


> Whoa! The CFast card and the reader were _inside _the Canon sealed 1DX Mark II packaging for me.



Guess it may depend on which part of the world you're in. Here in the UK you'll have to fill in a claim form before the end of November (they're giving a month "grace" period after the official end date in October), then Canon will send the card & reader.

Still, not too bothered, I should be ordering one in a couple of weeks. Farewell 5D3.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 30, 2016)

GuyF said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa! The CFast card and the reader were _inside _the Canon sealed 1DX Mark II packaging for me.
> ...



I guess living in a developing country helped me in this instance ;D. Strangely enough, the 1DX2 is in stock and available off-the-shelf here (with the CFast card and reader thrown in) for a price of US$ 5,780 at current foreign currency exchange rates. 

I sold off my 6D and 7D2 to partly fund the 1DX2 and am I'm retaining my 5D3 for now - though after having a look at the files, the 1DX2 _seem _way much cleaner and the 5D3 may just end up being a paperweight. But then I may be falling into the trap of seeing what I want to see ... I'm in no hurry though


----------



## Eldar (Apr 30, 2016)

"My God, another camera ... I think I´m gonna puke ..."

The Local Lion was not very impressed ... :-\

ISO6400, with the 35mm f1.4L II (RAW exported with default LR settings, no noise reduction)


----------



## Click (Apr 30, 2016)

Congrats Eldar. 

Sorry for the cat... ;D


----------



## GuyF (Apr 30, 2016)

J.R. said:


> a price of US$ 5,780 at current foreign currency exchange rates.



Cough, splutter  That's £3955 against UK price of £5199 or US$8445.

Where do you live? You might be getting a visitor!


----------



## Eldar (Apr 30, 2016)

GuyF said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > a price of US$ 5,780 at current foreign currency exchange rates.
> ...


If you are from the UK, you can buy a £50 Ryan Air ticket to Norway, buy it here and get the VAT refunded. With the current exchange rate, that will be about £4150.


----------



## kaihp (Apr 30, 2016)

GuyF said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > a price of US$ 5,780 at current foreign currency exchange rates.
> ...



Guy, are you sure your £/$ exchange rate is correct?

Here in Denmark, the list price is 49350, which is UKP5196 or USD7591.

I'm getting the exchange rates off the 'Exchange Rates' app on my phone, and it's very close to the official Bank of Denmark exchange rates.

FWIW, the lowest prices for Canon gear that I've found _in general_ is in Hong Kong.


----------



## msm (Apr 30, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Picked it up this morning ;D
> 
> Apparently the supply is limited. My dealer, who is the biggest in Scandinavia, only received 4 units. The biggest newspaper in Norway got 3 and I got the last
> 
> ...



Bad excuse, it is weather sealed is it not . Anyways I am sure the swimming season will start any day here now. :

Anyways grats on your new acquisition and I am sure you will put it to better use than those 3 journalists


----------



## J.R. (Apr 30, 2016)

GuyF said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > a price of US$ 5,780 at current foreign currency exchange rates.
> ...



India


----------



## Mickat (Apr 30, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Expecting Aust to be last as usual.



I was at Camera Pro in Brisbane today and the guy I spoke to said Ausralia received only about 50, 10 of which came to Brisbane, they received 2 out of that 10 for pre order. 1 customer picked it up earlier today with the other 8 going to news agencies.


----------



## GuyF (Apr 30, 2016)

Eldar said:


> If you are from the UK, you can buy a £50 Ryan Air ticket to Norway, buy it here and get the VAT refunded. With the current exchange rate, that will be about £4150.



Yeah, but coming back into the UK you have import duty and VAT. Ah, the moral dilemma of avoiding tax! I wonder how much it is in Panama?


----------



## GuyF (Apr 30, 2016)

kaihp said:


> Guy, are you sure your £/$ exchange rate is correct?



I used the x-rates.com site.


----------



## karmal67 (Apr 30, 2016)

Good price...
http://pixellphoto.it/reflex-fotocamere-digitali/9507-canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii-body.html


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 30, 2016)

Eldar said:


> GuyF said:
> 
> 
> > J.R. said:
> ...



Hey Eldar, I could ask a number of questions but one that is uppermost and not related to pixel peeping is how fast the auto focus is with the 300 2.8 II with the 2X III attached. I have only two frames of reference, the 1D IV and the 6D, neither of which were great. Recently looking at $Can of the long lenses I might like as alternative to 300 X2 (hand hold/hiking), they just aren't feasible assuming I get the 1DX II. The new 100-400 is one lens I could and maybe should afford?? Any thoughts much appreciated, anyone really can chime in. Thanks.

Jack


----------



## Mykel (May 1, 2016)

Hi Guy's
Picked mine up Friday, gotta say I am very happy so far, was looking here every day to find any snippet of information to get through the waiting process - lol
Thanks to all the previous posts, here's a shot with the 100-400mk2 and the 1.4 tele


----------



## Mykel (May 1, 2016)

One yesterday just the 100-400 mk2


----------



## Mykel (May 1, 2016)

One more, sorry to the people who don't like birds.


----------



## Click (May 1, 2016)

Very nice shots, Mykel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## East Wind Photography (May 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



Jack, the 300 2.8ll with 2xiii is not quite as good as its longer prime. However it is still very good and a great alternative if you need to hike. I took mine on hikes through yellowstone, GNP, and teton NP. I would not have considered the 600mm as its too big and heavy for extended hikes. You also get the benefit of having a 300 f2.8 when needed...as i did when we ran up on a group of friendly mountain goats in GNP. 

I did carry my rig on a spider pro belt kit so my back wouldnt have to carry the weight. With the 4 stop IS, i could hand hold shots even when using it with a 7dii at 960mm equiv. We came upon a couple of bear jams in yellowstone and it all came in handy when you have to be agile and relocate quickly. I only used a tripod a couple of times after sunset to photograph grizzlies in hayden valley. Other than that everything was hand held. You are limited with f5.6 but the sharpness is great.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2016)

East Wind Photography, thanks for that. I'm assuming you're referring to use with the 1DX, which I didn't get to try but my friend said was fast. I'm now wondering specifically about the 1DX II in that regard. The lens is great for hiking based on the miles I've done and I love it for the reasons you site but AF with the 1D4 was mediocre.

Jack


----------



## Bennie_CanonShooter (May 1, 2016)

Saw the 1DX Mark II today at a Canon event in Chicago  

Very tempting indeed...


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hey Eldar, I could ask a number of questions but one that is uppermost and not related to pixel peeping is how fast the auto focus is with the 300 2.8 II with the 2X III attached. I have only two frames of reference, the 1D IV and the 6D, neither of which were great. Recently looking at $Can of the long lenses I might like as alternative to 300 X2 (hand hold/hiking), they just aren't feasible assuming I get the 1DX II. The new 100-400 is one lens I could and maybe should afford?? Any thoughts much appreciated, anyone really can chime in. Thanks.
> 
> Jack


I have not used the 300 with extender very much, so I do not have much experience. But I did try it out today, to see how it worked on both the 1DX and 1DXII. On some targets, where contrast is limited and light is poor, it did hunt a bit, but not more than I expected. In similar situations, you will also see hunting with the 600 f4L IS II, without an extender. In good light it is very fast and accurate. I would have liked to try it on birds in flight, but the birds are everywhere but here today. 

I also tried the combo on a 7DII and it performed very well. Lots of people have negative opinions about the 7DII. But in my view it is a fantastic little performer. The AF system is great and its 10 fps is very good. You should stay away from the higher ISO situations though.

My 1DIV is gone, so I cannot check how it performs in a direct comparison, but in general the AF systems in the 1DX and 1DXII are in a different league. According to claims from Canon and some reviewers, the 1DXII is a notch better than the 1DX. However, with the limited experience I have with the 1DXII, I could not tell them apart in a speed and accuracy perspective. I will do some more comparisons though.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 1, 2016)

Thanks Eldar, that's very helpful. If you get an opportunity to shoot some BIF with 300 X2 I'd really appreciate the feedback. Right now I'm not interested in the alternatives to a 1DX MII body but I've set this fall as the limit to resolve my decision. The $CAD has really tanked and our good pricing is gone.

Jack


----------



## Chisox2335 (May 1, 2016)

Ordered mine today from Adorama. Delivery TBD. Got a free battery with the cfast card and reader too


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Eldar, that's very helpful. If you get an opportunity to shoot some BIF with 300 X2 I'd really appreciate the feedback. Right now I'm not interested in the alternatives to a 1DX MII body but I've set this fall as the limit to resolve my decision. The $CAD has really tanked and our good pricing is gone.
> 
> Jack


On my way home from work today, I shot some BIF with the 300 f2.8L IS II and the 2xIII extender. Only gulls available and pretty dull light, between showers, but this was just to check AF. In general I was quite happy with the performance of this combo. It locks on pretty fast and stays on, provided you are able to follow the bird´s movements. A side note is that I have not yet done any AFMA (1DXII not yet supported by FoCal).

These are pretty rotten images, but they represent scenes that may confuse an AF system, with very busy backgrounds and moving water. As soon as the bird was within the AF point area, it locked and stayed locked for as long as I managed to follow it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2016)

Thanks again Eldar! What AF mode were you using.

Jack


----------



## Eldar (May 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks again Eldar! What AF mode were you using.
> 
> Jack


I used Case 5, "For erratic subjects moving quickly in any direction"


----------



## Crapking (May 2, 2016)

Just logged into BH and saw my 1DxII pre-order has been sent to warehouse for expedited delivery !
Will be shooting a volleyball match on Wed if it shows up in time....will c/w the 1Dx and share photos ASAP !


----------



## Ontos Marine (May 2, 2016)

Ordered my 1DX II on February 2, 2016. It shipped today from B&H. One Day shipping should have it tomorrow.


----------



## eml58 (May 2, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > GuyF said:
> ...



Hi Jack, I've used the 300f/2.8 II since it was released, looking back I've pulled 6,300 Images off this Lens, around 40% with the 1.4x III Extender, around 2% with the 2x III Extender.

With the 1Dx the 1.4x is a match made, great combination, with the 2x not so great, slow to lock on, hunts in non contrast poor light situations, not on my recommend list.

Only had the 1Dx II a few days, but I have tried the 300 again with the 1D x II and the 1.4x, as good possibly better than on the 1Dx, it was excellent on the 1Dx so not a lot of difference on the 1D x II.

The 2x does work better, locks on quicker, all round performs measurably better, including I "feel" in the image resolution, that could just be down to the AF on the 1Dx II locking on better so Images seem sharper, it's still not a recommend, but it is a better combo now with the 1Dx II.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 2, 2016)

Thanks Edward. You'll know how the 300 X2 was on the 1D4 and probably class that as unacceptable. As I've mentioned, I did get eagle BIF with it but if I lost focus then the hunting basically nixed any further shot. So, I'm guessing that your assessment is that it's quite a bit better than that.

BTW, do you or anyone else viewing this thread have any suggestions regarding purchasing in Tokyo. My daughter will be there in three weeks and she'd love to shoot with a 1DX II and bring it home for dear old dad. Warranty concerns me but I'd balance that against her once in a lifetime video and photos. Of course, she's game. 

I'm wondering if the the 1DX II shooters are going to contribute a thread, "Anything Shot with a 1DX II". The previous 1DX thread has been really good.

Jack


----------



## eml58 (May 3, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Thanks Edward. You'll know how the 300 X2 was on the 1D4 and probably class that as unacceptable. As I've mentioned, I did get eagle BIF with it but if I lost focus then the hunting basically nixed any further shot. So, I'm guessing that your assessment is that it's quite a bit better than that.
> 
> BTW, do you or anyone else viewing this thread have any suggestions regarding purchasing in Tokyo. My daughter will be there in three weeks and she'd love to shoot with a 1DX II and bring it home for dear old dad. Warranty concerns me but I'd balance that against her once in a lifetime video and photos. Of course, she's game.
> 
> ...



Hi Jack, all my gear has been purchased in Singapore/Australia, good friend of mine Martin Bailey is a Pro Photographer living in Tokyo, buys all his gear there, so I imagine it's workable, not sure re pricing though, and you being in the US you won't have the US warranty, so that might be a deal killer considering there's been small to major issues in the past with the 1Dx, 5DMK III, etc etc, worth considering.

I used the old Mark 1 version of the 300f/2.8 on the 1D MK IV, again the 1.4x II was good (not great), the 2x II was not so good, mostly in the Image area. I never got to try the Mark III converters with the 300f/2.8 I


----------



## ethanz (May 3, 2016)

I just called my retailer and they received one already, but I'm #2 on the list. Praying hard that it arrives soon. I travel to Europe in two weeks!


----------



## JoeDavid (May 3, 2016)

Heard from Norman Camera that mine shipped out overnight today. Tracking verifies I'll get it tomorrow. Not sure how many they got but probably not many since they still show "not in stock" on their website. Glad I got my request in early.


----------



## tpatana (May 3, 2016)

I'd check yodobashi and Bic camera in Tokyo. Usually I see better deals at Bic. Yodobashi is more famous and bigger, but I don't really think those matter.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2016)

tpatana said:


> I'd check yodobashi and Bic camera in Tokyo. Usually I see better deals at Bic. Yodobashi is more famous and bigger, but I don't really think those matter.



I've got dialog going with Yodobashi but thanks for Bic, I'll check them out.

Jack


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2016)

tpatana said:


> I'd check yodobashi and Bic camera in Tokyo. Usually I see better deals at Bic. Yodobashi is more famous and bigger, but I don't really think those matter.



I'm pretty challenged in trying to get information relative to Bic - stock, prices, contact email, etc. It's all pretty confusing. Can you by chance suggest a link that would help?

Jack


----------



## tpatana (May 3, 2016)

http://www.biccamera.co.jp/language/languageselect/english.html

Website sucks pretty bad if you don't read Japanese. I'd just go visit a store, they are at most big stations around Tokyo. If they don't give you good price, then check Yodobashi. Easiest one imho is the Shinjuku store, no reason to go to Akihabara, unless you want to see herds of aimless geeks.


----------



## tpatana (May 3, 2016)

Here's their contact form page: 

https://www.biccamera.com/bc/c/form/shop/index.jsp


----------



## tpatana (May 3, 2016)

http://www.biccamera.com/bc/disp/CSfGoodsPage_001.jsp?GOODS_NO=3305694

This is the product page.

Not sure but you might be able to exchange points for 5 year warranty.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2016)

tpatana said:


> http://www.biccamera.com/bc/disp/CSfGoodsPage_001.jsp?GOODS_NO=3305694
> 
> This is the product page.
> 
> Not sure but you might be able to exchange points for 5 year warranty.



Thanks for this, finally managed to get the product page in English. Not too surprised but disappointed, their price converts to exactly the $CDN that it is advertised here locally and that's tax exempt. You're suggesting they should discount based on no warranty. For some reason my Firefox browser won't allow a translation of their contact page.

Jack


----------



## tpatana (May 3, 2016)

I meant it might be you can refuse to take points and get extended 5 year warranty instead. Not sure on that though, my translator is rusty. Also I recall they had some discounts for foreigners at the b&m, so that's why I'd go check them instead of online order.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 3, 2016)

tpatana said:


> I meant it might be you can refuse to take points and get extended 5 year warranty instead. Not sure on that though, my translator is rusty. Also I recall they had some discounts for foreigners at the b&m, so that's why I'd go check them instead of online order.



Looking like this will be no go since high pricing with no warranty (confirmed by Canon Canada) would be just too much to tolerate. Have a disappointed daughter. Thanks for your help.

Jack


----------

